# My recording of Rachmaninoff Etude Op. 39 no. 1



## chrismaninoff (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi All, I'm new here so greetings from Montreal! Just wondering if you could give me feedback on this Etude that I'm performing/sending in for my Master's auditions over the next few months. Anything is ok--critique my phrasing, technique, body language, you name it--just wondering what your initial reactions are. Thanks


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

initial reaction - lovely Chris.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice technique. How many hours do you practice a day to get to that level?


----------



## chrismaninoff (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you! Glad to hear that the positive feedback 



Phil loves classical said:


> Nice technique. How many hours do you practice a day to get to that level?


At the moment I'm not practicing too much because all I have is a keyboard. During high school I practiced maybe 2 hours a day, and during my Bachelor's degree it fluctuated between 3 and 6 hours a day depending on the semester.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Alrighty then.

Usually I counsel people to NOT ask strangers to critique their work.

Personally, I am pretty harsh, nitpicking this and that, and I do not ever give false praise, except under extenuating circimstances (such as the performer being a child, or is 'challenged').

So let me give you my unbridled an honest opinion, as a former competitor and performer on the piano . . . 

That sounds great.

I'm not familiar with the piece, so I have no preconceived notions of the 'best' interpretation. Don't worry about how you look. Unless you're a slob, which you're not.

And frankly, I think a Baldwin would give you a better dynamic range.

Other than that, I got nothin'. Your technique and interpretation seem practically flawless.


----------

